# Any Senior "Green Thumbs" Here?  Healthy Indoor Plants or Outside Gardens?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't have much of a green thumb, but I love to have a few plants in the house and try to keep them alive, instead of killing them with kindness like I usually do.   The air is dry where I live and my house doesn't get a lot of sunlight through the windows, so it's always been a challenge.  

Years back I'd have an outdoor veggie garden going, some strawberries, tomatoes, peppers, squash, chives, eggplants, etc.  But over the years I gave up on the garden, lots of weeds and bugs to deal with, and I don't use any chemicals or pesticides on my lawn or garden.  Also, we'd go away sometimes on camping trips, and the garden would go unattended, never wanted to trouble a neighbor for that, especially with such a tiny garden.

I love flowers too, used to plant seeds or seedlings, some survived, some didn't do so well.  These days I stick with a pot of silk flowers in front of the house, they last longer.  

Anyone here have a green thumb, nice house plants or outdoor flower or vegetable garden?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 3, 2016)

We still have many flowers  in bloom even in this rare cold spell we're having right now.

Outdoors in our garden.  None indoors, especially with the furnace running.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

We've had below freezing temps for awhile, just started warming up into the 40s here Falcon, won't see any blooming flowers till spring in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have much of a green thumb, but I love to have a few plants in the house and try to keep them alive, instead of killing them with kindness like I usually do.   The air is dry where I live and my house doesn't get a lot of sunlight through the windows, so it's always been a challenge.
> 
> Years back I'd have an outdoor veggie garden going, some strawberries, tomatoes, peppers, squash, chives, eggplants, etc.  But over the years I gave up on the garden, lots of weeds and bugs to deal with, and I don't use any chemicals or pesticides on my lawn or garden.  Also, we'd go away sometimes on camping trips, and the garden would go unattended, never wanted to trouble a neighbor for that, especially with such a tiny garden.
> 
> ...



One of the things my wife and I shared with mutual enthusiasm. Strictly flowers, though. We had enough trouble dealing with the pests with them. Forget about vegetables! I never promised her a Rose garden, but we had a few hybrid teas and floribundas over the years. We always did Fall bulbs and pulled them out to plant annuals in their place. Had a few Azalias in front. Three of them are still going after a half a century. Have had to give up the outside entirely. It is now a wildlife preserve. Tried indoor plants a few times, but like yourself little Sun and dry heat are deadly. Philodendren (?) did O.K. Boston Fern had to be babied. I am actually thinking of doing some indoor plants again. The problem is shopping for them. I have a limited amount of time on my feet. I'm not a pro or even a serious hobbyist, but I do have a pretty good set of books and pamphlets. Mostly outdoor stuff, but I may be able to come up with an answer or two. Enjoy the fun!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

I have learned that herbs grow pretty well indoors. Ivy plants grow almost anywhere. Aloe vera plants are practically indestructible. And they grow huge, constantly growing new sections that can be removed and replanted in other pots/areas. And the gel inside the "limbs" is good medicine for sores, some illnesses and many other things. You don't even need fertilizer for aloe vera plants. Just dirt. I planted some in just dirt and sand and they grew gigantic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> One of the things my wife and I shared with mutual enthusiasm. Strictly flowers, though. We had enough trouble dealing with the pests with them. Forget about vegetables! I never promised her a Rose garden, but we had a few hybrid teas and floribundas over the years. We always did Fall bulbs and pulled them out to plant annuals in their place. Had a few Azalias in front. Three of them are still going after a half a century. Have had to give up the outside entirely. It is now a wildlife preserve. Tried indoor plants a few times, but like yourself little Sun and dry heat are deadly. Philodendren (?) did O.K. Boston Fern had to be babied. I am actually thinking of doing some indoor plants again. The problem is shopping for them. I have a limited amount of time on my feet. I'm not a pro or even a serious hobbyist, but I do have a pretty good set of books and pamphlets. Mostly outdoor stuff, but I may be able to come up with an answer or two. Enjoy the fun!



It's nice that you and your wife both liked flowers and took pleasure in growing them. :rose:

  I usually buy my plants at cheap places like Home Depot, that way if they die it's not too much money out the window and a replacement is easy.  But buying them in places like that leaves little selection and sometimes they're unhealthy to begin with.

  Philodendron is a plant I often buy for inside, or Snake Plant (Mother In Law's Tongue), and a Palm will do okay now and then.  When I tried to balance out the dry air by misting the plants years ago, I ended up with white fungusy insects taking over.  Did all the treatments, etc.  Now I just want easy, too lazy to devote too much effort with special care other than watering.  But plants in the house are good for the air and always give a nice feel to a room.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I have learned that herbs grow pretty well indoors. Ivy plants grow almost anywhere. Aloe vera plants are practically indestructible. And they grow huge, constantly growing new sections that can be removed and replanted in other pots/areas. And the gel inside the "limbs" is good medicine for sores, some illnesses and many other things. You don't even need fertilizer for aloe vera plants. Just dirt. I planted some in just dirt and sand and they grew gigantic.



I've had a tiny aloe vera plant over my sink in the kitchen for years now, still hanging on and never grew, but it's in the original super tiny pot.  I imagine Texas has the warmth and humidity for plants like that to thrive.  They are good medicine, I have cut a few leaves over the years for cuts, sunburn, etc.  Much better than the gels you buy in the store in a bottle, those can actually sting the skin.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

The Aloe vera - if you put the plant in a bigger pot outside it will grow - the winter won't kill it. some of it will get frost bite and die but some of it won't and that will keep it alive. Then in spring/summer it will act as if it was reborn. Yes, TX is warm year round and too fricking hot most of the time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 3, 2016)

My hands are even green...whooohooo! When they legalize herb here we can retire comfortably But let's see, easy house plants?
Any kind of ivy and Vinca, almost impossible to kill. And a " Money Tree", actually a type of Bonsai. Traditionally an Asian gift for house-warming, weddings, a new baby. Then it's supposed to be exceptionally good luck, but you can give yourself one too. Twisty stemmed trunk, most unusual. It can depend on sunlight with some plants. I have a Geranium that has survived the cats knocking it off the porch, laying unwatered in the bushes, being knocked over again until it was a mere root ball. And it still lives some three years later. I had a Gardenia like that too. 

Lavender is another hearty one and you can dry it for potpourri .
I do have an advantage. There is a dining room window with full sunlight even in winter. I bring pots inside in September and take them back out by April. Miracle Grow is an excellent plant food. Another secret...at least once or twice a month take all your potted plants. One or two at a time put them in the sink. Water them until water comes out the bottom. Prop them on a cup to drain well...maybe a half hour. Better to do that twice a month then water them every day.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 4, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anyone here have a green thumb, nice house plants or outdoor flower or vegetable garden?



I have a garden plot in the back yard...about 30X50 ft.  I enjoy working in the dirt in the Spring/Summer, and we usually have an abundance of fresh vegetables, as a result.  We usually plant cherry and grape tomatoes, cantaloupe, cucumbers, green beans, etc.  Most years we have so many cantaloupe and cucumbers that I wind up taking a bunch up to the local senior home.  We keep a bunch of the small tomatoes in a bowl, and snack on them all day as we go through our routines.  This past year, we had so much rain that it was really hard to get the garden going properly, but hopefully this year will be more seasonal.  

The deer used to get into the garden and take much of the harvest, but I found a couple of motion sensor sprinklers that shoot a noisy burst of water when they get too close, and that pretty much keeps them at bay, now.  I used to plant corn, but the raccoons seemed to know when the ears were just a couple of days from being ripened, and they would ignore the sprinklers and chew up most of the corn, so I just quit planting that.  Now, for several weeks, each year, we get to eat fresh, organic, pesticide free vegetables, and they sure taste good.   We freeze a bunch of green beans, and have enough to last for months.  This year, I might try to plant some Kale, as that makes  a real good salad.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 4, 2016)

A plant I suggest in the Spring is the salad green mix. They have mid sized pots and the plants are already blooming. You can just go out and snip a bowl of salad, rinse and serve. If I had babied it I probably could have gotten it to bloom during the winter too.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2016)

I have the proverbial Black Thumb.  Plants have been known to commit suicide in the back of my van on the way home from the nursery.  I can hear them sobbing and pleading to be taken back before it's too late.  

I'm the only person I know who has actually killed a preserved fern and an artificial Christmas tree.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 5, 2016)

I've always loved flowers and planting them, although I've lost a small fortune in plants that have died over the years, due mainly to this crazy Texas weather.


----------



## nan (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought my Grandson a Tillandsia /air plant for Christmas that was attatched to a Penguine ornament he loves anything to do with Penguins especially since seeing the movie Oddball, I liked the plant  so much that I have started collecting Tillandsias for myself, all different species they are facinating the fact that they just require air to grow, and some of them have pretty flowers,although apparently they can take a few years to be mature enough to flower.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2016)

I used to be an avid flower-gardener, perennials as well as bulbs and annuals. My favorites were my peonies. I also had many houseplants and propagated some. I could never succeed with a gardenia, though.

Since I moved to my condo, a few containers on the back deck and tiny front area are all I can have, but I found a small place for some lavender this year which I'd never grown before.

My inside space is limited for houseplants but my royal palm, date palm, rex begonia a fox-tail fern are all doing well at northern exposure. I spray them now and then and feed them once in awhile.

The worst thing people do with houseplants is over-water. With most plants, its best to let the soil dry to the top knuckle of your finger.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 5, 2016)

In my experience, the plant decides whether it wants to survive or not, and what you do has little to do with it.:joke:   

This is a row of thrift above a stone retainer wall beside my driveway.  I just took a bag of clippings from another site, dug a little trench, stuffed the clippings down in it and kept a soaker hose on them constantly for about a week. 

 I really never expected them to take root.  This picture is 2 years later.



It was early spring, before the grass greened up, so please ignore scrubby weedy lawn and driveway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2016)

Very pretty Nancy, I'd be thrilled with that colorful hedge!  I never heard the term "Thrift" before, had to look it up.



*Armeria maritima 'Thrift'*

Thrift, Sea Thrift, Sea Pink, Cliff Rose. 
Wildflower of Britain and Ireland



Evergreen, undemanding and very long lived, it is no wonder that our little Thrift has been distributed worldwide as a garden flower. With clumps of dark green foliage, and perfect for gravel and rock gardens, it can take light foot traffic and makes a decorative edge along garden paths or down garden steps.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze, that's some different kind of thrift. Mine's more like this:

*http://landscapeplantsbycliff.com/images/Thrift2.JPG*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahhh...much nicer by far!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> A plant I suggest in the Spring is the salad green mix. They have mid sized pots and the plants are already blooming. You can just go out and snip a bowl of salad, rinse and serve. If I had babied it I probably could have gotten it to bloom during the winter too.



Who knew? Reckon I could find such a thing at either Home Depot or Lowe's garden shops?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 7, 2016)

There is also a brand of houseplant called Angel, here is an explanation-
http://www.houseplantsforyou.com/what-is-an-exotic-angel-houseplant/

So Angel is not the name of the plant it is a brand of indoor plants. I believe Home Depot and Lowes, even Shop Rite carries them sometimes. They usually come in small pots for sale. You want to transfer them to a pot maybe twice as large when you get home. Also water them really good after you re-pot them. I recommend the Miracle Grow sticks. Little sticks of solid fertilizer. There's a guide to how many you add depending on the size of the pot.

I've had such luck with a potted Vinca plant from the summer. It got overgrown and started to go brown. I decided to experiment so I cut it all the way back to the original roots. Then I carefully chopped it out of the pot. The roots had overgrown crazy. Then I replanted the smaller root ball. You know it started sprouting into a nice bright green vine again.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting from scratch can be easier than having to pull out old stuff. When we moved in here my in-laws had no front garden. It was just grass up to the house and a pile of scrap wood and junk to the side. To make a flower bed I had to chop a couple feet of grass out and then lay bricks to keep it back. Cutting out grass that has been rooting for a decade is no fun.

I got creative with the junk pile though. I took out the wood I could salvage. Then I started collecting stones. Any construction sites around and I would stop by and collect all sizes of rocks. I built a stone wall around the junk, threw an old wool blanket in there to line it and contain soil. Tahhhdahhh, a huge stone flower box. Took a few weeks of work though.

I'd like to try this-


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

I have go through periods where I get a bug for testing to see if my brown thumb has given way to a green thumb, I may give it another try soon, I really enjoy greenery.  Plant-life are so beautiful.    I used to volunteer at one of the garden attractions in the areas, it was just too much during the summer hours though.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2016)

I have had a vegetable garden since I was 5 years old. My Grandpa started me out with carrots and radishes. After that,I was hooked for life. I canned quite a bit during our early years of marriage. Also had a grape arbor. Made jelly from that. One day my son came home from school after having his peanut butter and homemade jelly sandwich and asked why he couldn't have Welches jelly like everyone else. I did notice it didn't stand up as well as the store bought, I guess the kids noticed his sandwich was a bit leaky. .   I Can't imagine a year without a garden, although this may be my last. I just can't keep up with the deer.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

But really that's it. No rules...it's whatever is pleasing to you. I have a buddy with so called "weeds". He like them and pretty flowers too. Let them grow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2017)

Raised gardens seem like they'd be a lot easier to care for than planting straight into the ground, much easier on your back and knees I'd imagine.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have much of a green thumb, but I love to have a few plants in the house and try to keep them alive, instead of killing them with kindness like I usually do.   The air is dry where I live and my house doesn't get a lot of sunlight through the windows, so it's always been a challenge.    Years back I'd have an outdoor veggie garden going, some strawberries, tomatoes, peppers, squash, chives, eggplants, etc.  But over the years I gave up on the garden, lots of weeds and bugs to deal with, and I don't use any chemicals or pesticides on my lawn or garden.  Also, we'd go away sometimes on camping trips, and the garden would go unattended, never wanted to trouble a neighbor for that, especially with such a tiny garden.  I love flowers too, used to plant seeds or seedlings, some survived, some didn't do so well.  These days I stick with a pot of silk flowers in front of the house, they last longer.    Anyone here have a green thumb, nice house plants or outdoor flower or vegetable garden?


  I consider myself pretty good at keeping house plants going in my apartment.  I even propagate plants.  The secret is having humidity.  Just watering doesn't do the trick.  If you have a room with enough light, the simple solution is to use a portable humidifier which will keep the humidity up and will actually make the room more comfortable especially in a dry climate or in winter.  I have a corner in my room which I call my "oasis".  I have a fish tank and because the water evaporates any plants near it will do extremely well.  It's nice to have an oasis where you can just sit and watch fish swim.  Goldfish are extremely easy to keep.    I'm sending a picture of my 'oasis.  The plant is a dieffenbachia . Does not flower but makes beautiful leaves and is easily propagated with cuttings.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> In my experience, the plant decides whether it wants to survive or not, and what you do has little to do with it.:joke:     This is a row of thrift above a stone retainer wall beside my driveway.  I just took a bag of clippings from another site, dug a little trench, stuffed the clippings down in it and kept a soaker hose on them constantly for about a week.    I really never expected them to take root.  This picture is 2 years later.  View attachment 25388  It was early spring, before the grass greened up, so please ignore scrubby weedy lawn and driveway.


  Very nice.  These are perennials of course and the secret to perennials is whether they are suitable for the zone you live in which is easy to look up.  If there are plants you see in your area which you like and which are doing well it's wise to find out what the plant is and then plant it yourself.  Don't trust some of the gardening shops, they bring everything in for sale and while they may look nice may not be suitable.  Kentucky blue grass does not do well in Florida. Roses don't do well in Northwestern Ontario or Northern Minnesota without special care, like digging them up in the fall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Jun 15, 2017)

_I love this idea from " MossWoman's Secret Garden":
_


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Indoor plants. Of course. Mine are superb.  The secret? Humidity.  

I have mine close to my aquarium which is bubbling all the time and exuding humidity.

Even if you don't have fish.  It's one way of increasing the humidity close to your plants.

Just get a big jar and an aquarium pump.  It's really amazing and also relaxing to watch. It's like an oasis in the house.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2017)

My son says I have green thumbs to my elbows. I have three trees growing in my living room, and a lush condo balcony garden every year.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2017)

You live in B.C.   Any B.C. bud growing?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> You live in B.C.   Any B.C. bud growing?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Not yet, once it is legal, who knows? Loll.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> My son says I have green thumbs to my elbows. I have three trees growing in my living room, and a lush condo balcony garden every year.



Send us some pictures.  I'm extremely interest in plants.  Should be in season now for outdoor plants in B.C.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Send us some pictures.  I'm extremely interest in plants.  Should be in season now for outdoor plants in B.C.


My balcony garden is late this year, due to the world's slowest painter taking a month to paint the balcony railings on our complex. He painted one side of my railing, then it took him a week to do the other. Drove this organised little Virgo batty. Lol.  Normally, my garden is in by the 24th, I am still planting. Grrrr.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 18, 2017)

I love Boston ferns but have no success in growing them indoors.  I have a really nice one outside my front door with an earthbox full of caladiums that are in full bloom. On the patio, I have some more ferns, mother in law plants and spider plants.  When the ferns get too big, I give them away on freecycle.  My problem is starting new plants is if a piece falls off I put it in dirt and then have another one which I don't need.  Like to have some tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets.  This year I did a brandywine tomato and it is the best I have ever had.  Makes great sandwiches!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I love Boston ferns but have no success in growing them indoors.  I have a really nice one outside my front door with an earthbox full of caladiums that are in full bloom. On the patio, I have some more ferns, mother in law plants and spider plants.  When the ferns get too big, I give them away on freecycle.  My problem is starting new plants is if a piece falls off I put it in dirt and then have another one which I don't need.  Like to have some tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets.  This year I did a brandywine tomato and it is the best I have ever had.  Makes great sandwiches!!



Send us some pictures if you can.


----------

